# Say Your Ultimate Favourite Genre



## wartomods

The tittle says it all. If you dont know dont post ( i kid go ahead post whatever)


----------



## Matt Derrick

folk metal!!!!


----------



## Birdy

shit that's tough....I can't say I have an ultimate favorite genre. Punk and Ska and Folk are pretty high up in my book.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Either black metal or garbage rock. Oh, or gothic americana.


----------



## jabbyscabby

Psychobilly, Death metal, punk


----------



## bote

fiction


----------



## Angela

Southern American old time fiddle tunes! Second choice would have to be folk punk. There's alot more but they would be 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc. down the line.


----------



## ianfernite

Hardcore. It could be applied to probably 80% of what I listen to; crust/dbeat, grindcore, sludge, modern hardcore, Holy Terror/90's metallic hardcore, youth crew, early 80s hardcore punk (from SoCal, NYC, Boston and DC separately), powerviolence, thrashcore, fastcore in general, REAL emo/screamo/emocore...
Fairly adequate blanket term, haha.
I also like black metal, hip-hop, certain folk and folk punk, some anarcho, and whatever you would call Tom Waits.
Pop punk is a sort of guilty pleasure.
My all time favorite band is probably the WORLD!!! INFERNO!!! FRIENDSHIP!!! SOCIETY!!!




So I guess my 'ultimate favorite genre' would be 'blackened anarcho-folkrapcrustemogrindTomWaitsludgecore'.


----------



## Birdy

Oh yeah and Old Timey like the music in 'Oh Brother Where Art Thou'


----------



## Beegod Santana

Post-industrial-experimental-metal-jazz.

Bluegrass ain't bad either


----------



## syphilust

black grass!
CBGB, and i dont mean the venue.


----------



## RnJ

I guess Folk, mixed with other stuff. I listen to some rock and artsy electro-pop stuff, but folk has been what's been sticking around the longest, and will probably last til I die.

In this term "folk" I include everything from neo-folk like Sufjan Stevens and Denison Witmer, freak-folk like Joanna Newsom, ethnic music like Panjabi MC or gypsy/Balkan brass, old acid/psych-folk like The Trees Community or Linda Perhacs, or experimental-nomadic-folk-postpunk like Psalters.


----------



## dime

punk, old country, grindcore, ska


----------



## ianfernite

RnJ said:


> I guess Folk, mixed with other stuff. I listen to some rock and artsy electro-pop stuff, but folk has been what's been sticking around the longest, and will probably last til I die.
> 
> In this term "folk" I include everything from neo-folk like Sufjan Stevens and Denison Witmer, freak-folk like Joanna Newsom, ethnic music like Panjabi MC or gypsy/Balkan brass, old acid/psych-folk like The Trees Community or Linda Perhacs, or experimental-nomadic-folk-postpunk like Psalters.




Psaltars are fucking incredible.
As is Joanna!


----------



## pillowtron

i think i'll have to agree with ian on this one.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

grindcore, crust, hardcore, '82 punxxxx, japcore, Hea-VY Me-TAL (whimps and posers leave the hall).


----------



## madewithpaint

folk and metal.
i like to diversify.


----------



## finn

old-timey folk mathcore...
on fire


----------



## Play.It.Fast

Drunken Witch Core! 

and Folk metal...


----------



## john1158

Power pop


----------



## wartomods

john1158 said:


> Power pop



good choice sir


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Avon Drunquist said:


> Hea-VY Me-TAL (whimps and posers leave the hall).



Manowar!


----------



## CdCase123

non-fiction


----------



## littlemouse

folk!


----------



## moe

ultimatum jizzum!!~!
-PUNK (old skool, 77, anarch, crust) crappy scene punk bands who play fucked up in their own garages =p, folk, ska, oldies, metal, powerviolence, grindcore, reggae, blues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiftyfivefalls

Talk Talk-Laughing Stock.


----------



## Sage

Ska,Reggae,metal(and the sub genres),punk,decent rap(Sage Francis,dead Prez),Folk,Alternative,Classical, shit anything really.


----------



## Sage

Forgot to mention the most important _*pub songs!!!*_


----------



## Meck

I would say jazz, mostly old school punk/ new fast shit experimental beats and metal.
I like to make my own music as well but that tends to be more punks or beats


----------



## keg

xxxxx


----------



## Ravie

folk.


----------



## iTch

Crust, D-beat, punk, mathcore, folk punk, grind.
You know.
Jivey little numbers like those.


----------



## wildboy860

Tool, Black Sabbath, Led Zepplin, Ill Nino, Soulfly, (hed) p.e., STS9


----------



## rellydelly890

hip hop. easily. but I get into a lot of different stuff too. like...punk, folk, crust, opera, latin-American, west african. anything. I can seriously get into any genre there is to name.


----------



## rellydelly890

oh man I forgot about reggae and dub!:looney:


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew

Yeah Folk Metal all the way


----------



## rabidpossum

folk punk bluegrass old country reggae pop punk crust metal duhhh...

guilty pleasaures: new country cock rock and even a katy perry song... be glad if you dont know who that is.


----------



## i_saack

Bob Dylan and Old Crow Medicine Show.


----------



## Buffalo Smiley

Apocalyptic jug metal!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah and pat benatar!!!!!!


----------



## skunkpit

fuck yeah folk metal.
Korpiklaani makes me cum


----------



## flashinglights

yes. scanners are abstract!

Absolute favorite?
hip hop then jazz/blues then everything else equally! Music Yes!


----------



## connerR

Any kind of electronic dance music. Techno, trance, electro, house, progressive. A 4/4 drum kick seems to go well with the sound and energy of a train.


----------



## wasted

punk and surf


----------



## RnJ

If I were to compile a STP comp as per y'all's requests, would I be lame, or you game?


----------



## neeko

I seem to listen to irish tunes more than anything else so i will just go with that. Altercations by The Tossers is the greatest song on earth.


----------



## Buffalo Smiley

> "If I were to compile a STP comp as per y'all's requests, would I be lame, or you game?"



That sounds like a fantastic idea! Would you be willing to collaborate making that comp?


----------



## RnJ

Well, it'd only take one person to compile it, and everybody elses requests...which is in itself collaborative. Take a look in the 'Recommend Me A Song' thread.


----------



## CholoMcScumbag

ianfernite said:


> Hardcore. It could be applied to probably 80% of what I listen to; crust/dbeat, grindcore, sludge, modern hardcore, Holy Terror/90's metallic hardcore, youth crew, early 80s hardcore punk (from SoCal, NYC, Boston and DC separately), powerviolence, thrashcore, fastcore in general, REAL emo/screamo/emocore...
> Fairly adequate blanket term, haha.
> I also like black metal, hip-hop, certain folk and folk punk, some anarcho, and whatever you would call Tom Waits.
> Pop punk is a sort of guilty pleasure.
> My all time favorite band is probably the WORLD!!! INFERNO!!! FRIENDSHIP!!! SOCIETY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my 'ultimate favorite genre' would be 'blackened anarcho-folkrapcrustemogrindTomWaitsludgecore'.






tom waits is his own genre  hahah


----------



## CholoMcScumbag

im all over the board with my tunes.
music is amazing. so expressive. so i cant really pick a favorite genre because there are good songs in ALMOST every genre. im pretty oldschool though. and i typically listen to music that came out before i was born. 
i go from the heaviest grindcore to soft acoustic folk. from good dj mixes to guitar driven punk rock.


----------



## mikey mayhem

surf, garage punk, swing, good old jazz, .....kinda surprised no one else likes surf and i mean real surf like dick dale and not no beach boys bullshit.


----------



## pinkmist

glitch/industrial/DnB, Harsh Noise, Hardcore, Crust, Sludge, Doom, Black Metal, Black Noise, Drone Metal, Classical, Old School Rap, Punk, IDM, Post-Rock, Post-Punk, Shoegaze... No specific Order, I kind of listen to all of it about equally...


----------



## RnJ

Somewhere along the line, this thread went from Say Your Ultimate Favorite Genre to Say Every Genre You've Ever Liked.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

fer now im into gutter punk alot.


----------



## Winter

punk/industrial/DSBM/grindcore fuck yeah!


----------



## Stope

Alternative. I'm not a big fan of genres because I dig just about every kind of music, and just about every kind can be alternative.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

Hip hop Old School stuff though not the new gangsta or club stuff, I mean nice beats with lyrics skill on top.


----------



## miniature_tiger

RnJ said:


> Somewhere along the line, this thread went from Say Your Ultimate Favorite Genre to Say Every Genre You've Ever Liked.



to be fair, it was pretty much like that from the get go.

i'm really into folk punk lately.


----------



## psychoviolinist

90's Funk metal. Infectious grooves and urban dance squad for the fucking win.


----------



## simpletoremember

lately i've been listening to a lot of blues, and folk

somebody just put robert johnson's compete discography on my ipod as well as the mississippi john hurt discoraphy. hella dope


----------



## Apples

Pretty much anything Punk-Ska.
Especially Peace-Punk, Anarcho-Punk, & Choking Victim inspired Ska-Punk.


----------



## Alaska

Shyeeet. Either Black Metal or Stoner-rock.


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

ska punk and folk?


----------



## wartomods

I am loving modest mouse, it is like i am sadistic and enjoy to watch all the sadness and emptyness of Isaac Brook's life,.


----------



## barnaclebones

doom metal, murder ballads, klesmer/gypsy traditional and apocalyptic folk


----------



## Monkeywrench

Bluuuuuuegrass!


----------



## wildboy860

metal, classic rock, reggea, old school hip hop


----------



## formaldehydekat

ultimate super awesome fun time favorite?

deathrock i guess


----------



## Sludge

ive always loved the crusty shit, but deffinitly my altime favorites gotta be Folk music like Woody Gunthrie and ramblin' jack elliot im always in the mood for them guys


----------



## RnJ

Am I the only one who uses the term "Crust-Folk"?


----------



## wartomods

yeah, and it is not that hard with all the music available to "legally purchase" in the internet.


----------



## JahDucky

I <3 Shoegaze and Indie Pop


----------



## Sneaky Hobo

Wait, like ultimate genre, as in if you were to mix?
Then I guess like an Ambient blackmetal/stoner/hardcore thing. They could call it Resincore. 

Otherwise, it's kinda tough. Too much good shit out there.


----------



## Rash L

hahahaha... resincore. I like it!


----------



## Skankin Jerry

Ska 
Punk
Ska punk


----------



## Komjaunimas

Happy Hardcore from 90's Netherlands/Denmark , always gets my mood up


----------



## Eatgarlic

Old time and acoustic blues. mostly anything from before 1960, really.


----------



## Billy Blankets

I'm inexplicably into Grime and regional hip hip in general right now. 

Is something wrong with me?


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

Good (usually underground or old school) hip hop.


----------



## MiztressWinter

BM 
Goth/industrial


----------



## Revo

80's finnish and swedish thrash/hardcore punk and black metal


----------



## carlylanea

folk punk!


----------



## Hollywood

i seriously love all kinds of music but pre punk stirs up all these feelings in me like i was supposed to be there when it all happened.


----------



## Tempest

Blues-punk, 1970s New York punk, cool jazz


----------



## Sneaky Hobo

Hollywood said:


> i seriously love all kinds of music but pre punk stirs up all these feelings in me like i was supposed to be there when it all happened.




Pre punk IS pretty sexy....

DIRT <3


----------

